# need some UV help..



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

looking for UV LED thing. it has like 3 little lights that you put next to the case, and they shine into it. been looking for them for a while. also looking for UV case feet lights. please respond


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

UV only lights up UV reactive stuff.... Its light output is quite weak and wont illuminate the case

If you chose cold cathodes for example, you will get a superb light.

Have you considered LED feet??


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

=/ i need UV because my coolant is UV reactive. will replace it and will see what happens.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

here is some uv lights listed on the egg

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...=-1&description=uv+lights&Ntk=all&srchInDesc=


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16800888082 is exactly what im looking for. thanks 

got some new coolant in, looks awesome, will post pics when i can get a dark shot


----------

